# BILBERRY SAFE WHEEL CLEANER... Any Good???



## popey (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm sure about to run out of AGCW is BILBERRY SAFE WHEEL CLEANER any good??

If not then what to you guys recommend?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

I recommend it!


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Me too... great stuff!


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

I used some for the first time last week, it's brilliant


----------



## popey (Jan 4, 2009)

Im sold, but please keep posting.

This seems a good price:
http://www.glossmax.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_74&products_id=199


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

popey said:


> Im sold, but please keep posting.
> 
> This seems a good price:
> http://www.glossmax.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_74&products_id=199


yep its awsome stuff, and thats a great price considering you get free postage to the uk.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

It seems pretty good. I'm going to try my new "Epsuma Revolution" wheel cleaner tomorrow. Fingers crossed its as good as they say on here


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Yip great ,but buy the 5 ltrs from i4detailing


----------



## popey (Jan 4, 2009)

pete330 said:


> Yip great ,but buy the 5 ltrs from i4detailing


Cant find 5L


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Brilliant stuff, got some at Christmas and it's everything I hoped for. It smells amazing.


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Absolutely, wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

popey said:


> Cant find 5L


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/bilberry-wheel-cleaner-5-litre/prod_504.html


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

good stuff imho


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

superduper!!


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Great product. I buy mine from Elite Car Care, type DW in the coupon box at the checkout for a 5% discount :thumb:
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/bilberry-safe-wheel-cleaner-5-litre.php?manufacturers_id=52


----------



## ashgregs72 (Sep 27, 2008)

popey said:


> Cant find 5L


yes its on hers the link 
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Bilbery_Safe_Wheel_Cleaner_1.html

plus mat gives 7.5% disc to us 
juist use dwx as discount code

ive used it and as the others so its brill


----------



## popey (Jan 4, 2009)

ashgregs72 said:


> yes its on hers the link
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Bilbery_Safe_Wheel_Cleaner_1.html
> 
> plus mat gives 7.5% disc to us
> ...


7.5% thats a great saving :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I cannot recommend it enough!!!!!! Brilliant stuff.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

A good alternative can be the Autobrite Very Cherry.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

its certainly better than ag wheel cleaner , i use bilberry through a foaming head and can't fault the stuff its definately good at its job but recently i bought chemical guys sticky gel citrus wheel cleaner and i go to that everytime over the bilberry at the moment :thumb:


----------



## popey (Jan 4, 2009)

My basket at i4detailing is at just over £90 and I'm still only considering adding the wax so about £120 with the wax + P&P -Discount


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

popey said:


> My basket at i4detailing is at just over £90 and I'm still only considering adding the wax so about £120 with the wax + P&P -Discount


sounds like mine in a different traders store


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

good stuff, sure 5L will last you years mind.


----------



## emmanuelv (Aug 2, 2007)

Amazing product. Nearly all the power of Meg WB with much less risks


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

bannan said:


> good stuff, sure 5L will last you years mind.


Wish it did with me! :lol:

My neighbours keep asking me to valet their cars, so nothing seems to last me!

I was using this a few weeks ago when it was VERY windy, and was struggling to spray it without the wind taking most of it away...

The mist from it hit me in the face a couple of times, NOT NICE.. It burns like hell, now i know why it works so well! :doublesho


----------



## dave9 (Mar 23, 2008)

Has anyony tried bilberry and very cherry...they foam the same, smell the same and clean the same..in fact I think they are the same!....

Both are great, I also use P211. I find with all these you need to use a brush...also when dry, top them off with a spray of ZY**L wheel coat wax..I love this stuff...!


----------

